# Auto Detox - BMW Z4M Coupe Sapphire Black



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Been a while since I posted up any work & have been inspired by a couple of posts in the studio lately so dusted off my camera, charged the battery (yes its been that long since I used it...) & set about this detail.

Client dropped car off to me late Friday afternoon & after finishing off a couple of other jobs at the unit I decided to get a head start for Saturday by getting the first stages all sorted.

On the menu this weekend was a Sapphire black BMW Z4 M Coupe

The client is very keen on his car & was saddened by the many RDS, some swirling & holograms to the front of the car.
































































First up was to jack the car a little so as to gain better access to the wheel arches which were cleaned using the pressure washer, vikan brush, Tango & grout sponge tyres were also cleaned at the same time. I wasn't after hiking the car off the ground just enough to make access easier & to gain better cleaning ability, process was repeated for all four corners.



















Next up was the alloys which were pretty clean apart from one in particular this was soon sorted courtesy of smart wheels acid free wheel cleaner, Swissvax wheel brush for faces & drum stick for inners, there was some old wheel weight stickers left these were removed with tardis which also sorted the tar as you can see below, liberal dousing & wiped with an ageing microfibre cloth which was later promoted to the bin a good rinsing off with the pw & we were good to move on.

Tardis doing it's thing:


















After:


















Next on the list of things to do was to work my way round the rubber seals, badges, petrol cap etc Using a Swissvax Detail brush & G101 5:1 all parts then rinsed with the pw ready for foaming.














































Mixture today was Duragloss 901 - Ultimate Orange & good strong mix (like it in white!)










Left to dwell & work its magic then rinsed off ready for wash stage using two bucket method, DG 901 & selection of sea sponges these are awesome & inspired by Matt @ Off your marks from his M3 post 










A good wash over & rinse off once more ready for a lower half de-tar session using tardis once more wiped off using a mf cloth after no more time that it took to walk around the car applying product, this only takes 1 to 2 mins to work & needs no more cloth was then filed in the bin.










A good rinse of to make sure all product was taken off ready for clay decontamination today I was using Zaino clay with Meguiars last touch as lube as usual paintwork was very clean with only minimal containments showing up, excellent.Car was then carefully rinsed ready for drying via Duragloss plush drying towles x2.

All dried off including shuts, glass, engine bay area, alloys, tyres, grills & tucked up inside ready for the next day.

Back at the BMW at 8am Saturday morning, boy was it hot & sticky already.While the kettle was boiling (man needs coffee in the morning!) I took paint readings all over the car & as expected there were no surprises so we were all good to go, I taped up using 3M blue as usual, set up a test area on the bonnet worked my way through my 3M products & finally settled on Menzerna IP 3.02 dotted on a 3M Orange compound pad which gave very good correction of the rds while also being an absolute joy to work with, happy days. My goal was to complete the compounding on day 1 so as to leave the final finish polish for day two along with exhaust, alloys etc for day 2.

Defects:














































Passenger door before (all the following are before refining)










After:










50:50










Complete:










Rear quater panel before:










After:










Boot before:










After:










Drivers front wing before:










After:










Tighter areas & door shuts were tackled with a 4" compound pad from Polished Bliss & 3.02 again










Most areas required more than 2 hits & as I wanted I called it a day around 6 on saturday after completing the compounding stage, I made a quick list of things to be done on day two tidied up, headed home for some food & sleep.

Back at the unit a tad after 8am on sunday morning & what a contrast severe fog & I could hardly see the sunday driver in front of me ! 

Kettle on, quickt dust of car then I dived right in with a 3M blue finishing pad wearing a dollop of Menzerna 106FF worked my way round the car refining. Again tighter areas were tackled with a 4" pad including shuts & door handles

A couple of random corrected shots:




























All done it was outside for a good dusting down with the duster & airline, rinse off at 40 degress with the pw & back inside as it I was in between showers ! (glorious summertime eh!?) ,

IPA wipe over to paintwork, onto Swissvax cleaner fluid normal by hand buffed off with a duragloss polishing cloth










Wax of choice today was Swissvax Mystery 










Applied via it's own german applicator all over the car including shuts & buffed off with another DG cloth

Alloys were treated to Cleaner fluid & then sealed with Swissvax Autobahn










Left for 10mins & buffed off.

Glass with glass clear inside & out
Tyres with Chemical Guys trim gel
Arches with Finish (by hand)
Exhuast with wire wool for inside with Peek & Peek outside by hand

Final buff over paintwork & check recheck & triple check entire car before owner arrived, it's all good.

Out with the camera to snap some final pics, due to our glorious summer I was kept in doors as it was yet again chucking it down...





















































































































































































Time taken 21hours

Thanks for taking the time to read

Regards
Baz


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

schweet!!!!!!!

great finish really pulled the pop out of the paint!!!1


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

What a stunning motor!! I'd love one of these as my next car.

Cracking work, it looks fantastic!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Top job the finish is first class


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent work, 21 hours well spent as it looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:

Coincidentally I borrowed my mates Z4M last week for the day - great drive, but a bit 'hard' for everyday IMO. Engine sounds ace!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I _reeeelly_ want to see that car, finished, otuside. Stunner!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some great work there, nice car too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice, liking the multi light source correction!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely :argie:

Bet the Owners driving around with a smile on their face.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cracking job and results :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic work there - amaazing! :thumb::thumb: Great write up as well!!

And can I just say, as a qualified Graphic Designer, your company logo is absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love them.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet car and very nice work.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful z4:thumb: awesome work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Abbo1986 said:


> What a stunning motor!! I'd love one of these as my next car.
> 
> They are lovely & great to work on this is my second Z4 M this year
> 
> Cracking work, it looks fantastic!!


Cheers mate



Buzzsaw said:


> Top job the finish is first class


Thanks mate



Jim W said:


> I _reeeelly_ want to see that car, finished, otuside. Stunner!!


Oh mate me & you both damn rainy season ! 



Brazo said:


> Very nice, liking the multi light source correction!


Cheers Mr B, you can never have too many lights, shame I left my other set at home 

Baz


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

love the work there Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Fantastic work there - amaazing! :thumb::thumb: Great write up as well!!
> 
> And can I just say, as a qualified Graphic Designer, your company logo is absolutely superb :thumb:


Thanks & it took me a long time to get it over to my designer what I wanted was worth the wait & glad you like it 



paddy328 said:


> Sweet car and very nice work.


:thumb: Thanks Paddy



glyn waxmaster said:


> love the work there Baz


Nice one Glyn, hope you are well mate 

Baz


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Baz:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work mate, there quite a nice little car to work on too nice and low so i car reach the roof easy 

Looks stunning for all the work you pt in to it....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent work :thumb:


Thanks mate



james b said:


> Nice work mate, there quite a nice little car to work on too nice and low so i car reach the roof easy
> 
> Looks stunning for all the work you pt in to it....


Cheers JB your SL post was one of the inspirations for me to dust off the camera :thumb:

I have no worries reaching the roof as I'm 6ft ! 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## bennyp (Mar 7, 2007)

great informative post and great work on a lovely car =]


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

bennyp said:


> great informative post and great work on a lovely car =]


Thanks Benny :thumb:

Baz


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

cracking job love these cars


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work there Baz.:thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice work. love it!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

chris l said:


> cracking job love these cars





Gleammachine said:


> Excellent work there Baz.:thumb:





rfmatt said:


> Very nice work. love it!


Thanks Guys 
Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> Superb work


Thanks mate 

Baz


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb detail. Excellent job.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

very nice, clear coat looks very glossy !


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

dug up again as i've got one.  Lovely.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Excellent work Baz, another top job


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic results mate, do love the Z4M Coupe! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Resurrection thread ! I'd forgotten all about this one, thanks guys 

Baz


----------

